# Highlands or Horns and squeeze chutes



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Do any of you Highland or horned cattle guys have squeeze chutes?
I know you can use the because they will turn their head to get through but will an automatic head gate work on that?
I guess they say you need the automatic if you will be working them by yourself which will be my case.
What trips the gate? Is it the shoulders,will it trip sometimes if the horns hit it?
My cows do fine in a homemade one between 2 gates but man when I had do do some work on the yearling bulls or the bigger bull, I really need a real one for every ones safety!
Thanks,Chris


----------



## sellis (Apr 7, 2006)

all the cows we have are halter broke , that being said i dont have a squuze chute or head gate for them usualy i tie them and work them , if its bad anough i have to take them down i use a rope and do that , most of the time im working them by myself , i do have a headcatch but im not sure if it would work on them


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I use an automatic head gate on horned Dexters. Most of the time I use it manually. I lead them to the spot I want them, then close the head gate. For things like tattooing or taking blood samples I need a head gate.

I have used the head gate in automatic mode, but it's not 100% reliable. If it sticks even the tiniest bit, they're too far through and if it trips when the touch it with their horns, they're not in far enough.

I am almost always alone when I'm using it, except when the vet is here.

I expect it will be even harder to work in automatic with the Highlands' long horns. It should work just fine in manual, though.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

genebo,thanks!
So ,you can use an automatic one manually also? 
And I could do this by myself?
I plan to make an ally going in it. 
Thanks,Chris


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

this is what is used for horned cattle as well as polled ones
http://www.grangercattleco.com/medinahinge.html

another group of pics.... click on the Working Facilities in the left column
http://runningarrowfarm.com/page/meoy/Our_Programs.html


----------



## bruce2288 (Jul 10, 2009)

In my experience self catching head gates do not work very well if cows have horns of any length. A manual scissors type work better. By your self you put the critter in with the headgate closed then open it enough and catch them.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

agman,thanks for the links. This is almost what I had made out of corral panels, but I need something that restrains them more, for the crazy young ones and bulls mainly.
I have a few hornless ones too and after seeing what a 10 month old bull calf will do to get away from you I deceided to get a real squeeze chute for every ones safety.
Thanks,Chris


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Forgot, I didn't get an aswer,if I get one with an automatig head gate will it work manually also? 
That would be ideal since I have a few dehorned ones.
Bruce,thanks,that makes sense!
Thanks,Chris


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I've only worked with two different head gates. They both worked either automatically or manually. The brand names on them are long gone, rusted away and painted over. You might have to check the specifications on any head gate you find or are considering.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

genbo,THANKS! When I looked at the description on one it said available with automatic or manual head gate so I figured that's only how you can use them.
That sounds a lot better if you can still use both modes. 
I think it was the TSC one that said that. They don't keep them in stock and you have to order one (to store) and I can almost guarantee no one working there will know . I might call them directly and make sure.
Thanks,Chris


----------

